# Weekly competition 2011-25



## Mike Hughey (Jun 18, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' F2 R' U' F2 R F' U' R2 U'
*2. *F2 U R2 U R F' R F' U
*3. *R' F' R U2 R' U2 F U' F2
*4. *U R U' F U F R2 U' F'
*5. *R F U2 R2 U' F2 U R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 U' F R2 F' L B2 L U' F2 L2 B' U L' R U2 L' R
*2. *B F' L2 B2 U F' D2 L F R' U2 B' U' R F2 U2 R F' U'
*3. *L B2 R2 D' B' U2 R' F L2 B' L U L' U' F' L R'
*4. *L U' R' D2 L2 F' U2 L' D' R' D F2 U2 R' F D' L
*5. *L' B' U B2 U' F2 D U2 B F2 L2 D' L' U R B D2 R

*4x4x4*
*1. *U2 L Uw' U F' D2 U2 R' D' L2 B F' U2 L' Fw2 D' U2 F2 L2 D' R2 Fw F' Rw D2 R' D2 Uw2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 U Rw' Fw Rw2 Fw' F' R' Uw' L2
*2. *Uw2 U F D Uw' L Rw B2 D2 L2 R B2 Fw F2 Uw Rw' D Rw R2 D2 Rw U' Fw U' B' D' R' B U B2 R' F Uw2 L2 B R2 U B' Uw2 B2
*3. *L2 F' U B2 L' Fw L' Uw' L' Rw Uw2 L2 Rw' Fw' Uw' B F2 Rw2 Uw' Fw2 U L2 Rw2 Fw' U2 L B F L2 Rw' R2 F D2 B' U' R F D R B2
*4. *Rw2 Uw' Fw' Uw R' B' Rw2 B2 Fw2 D' B2 Rw' Uw' F U R Fw2 Rw' Fw' F2 Uw2 F U' B R2 Uw' Rw F2 Uw2 Rw' B Uw2 U Fw' L2 B' F L' R F'
*5. *Rw F L R2 D U R2 F L2 Rw2 Fw' F' R D B D' Uw' L U2 B' D U F' Rw Fw Uw2 R2 F U' Fw' D2 Uw' U' L' Rw' U R U F2 D'

*5x5x5*
*1. *U Lw2 U Bw D Dw2 Lw2 Rw R B Bw F2 Dw Bw R' Dw2 Uw2 Fw' Dw' L Fw' F2 R' Uw' L' F' Dw U Lw F L Dw' B Dw' Uw2 L' Dw' Rw' U2 B2 L2 Rw2 R Fw F R' Fw D2 B' Fw2 R2 B2 Lw2 D2 Dw' Rw' D' Dw R2 Bw2
*2. *B2 D2 B' U B2 Rw' R' Uw2 Rw2 Uw U R' Dw' Uw Lw2 R2 D L' Rw' Dw' B Dw2 Lw2 B Fw2 Rw D2 Bw2 F' L2 D' Fw Uw Lw2 D' Uw Fw' F L' Uw2 B2 Rw2 U2 L' Uw Lw R2 F' D2 Uw2 U Lw' B' Uw' Bw2 L Bw2 Rw2 R Uw'
*3. *Fw' F' D Lw2 Fw Dw2 L' Dw Uw' U' L' Fw2 Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw2 F L2 D' Uw2 L2 U' L Dw' R' Fw D2 B' Bw Dw Uw' Fw2 D L2 B' Rw Bw' D2 Bw2 Lw R' Fw L' B' L' D2 Uw U' R Dw' Uw2 R' U L' U L R' Dw R F'
*4. *D2 U' Bw2 L Dw' Uw2 F2 Rw2 Dw' Lw2 D2 Dw2 Bw2 Rw' Dw B' Fw' Rw Uw2 R' Fw2 L Fw' U' R' B Lw' F' U2 B2 F2 L Uw R' Dw2 F' L R F' Dw Fw U2 L' B2 F R F2 L B2 F2 D Uw Rw2 R' B' Rw R Uw2 Rw' U'
*5. *L F Uw' U F' L' F Rw' B F' Uw2 Rw2 F2 R' Bw' F L' Fw' F' Dw2 Uw' L U L' Rw2 B2 R2 B2 Bw2 Uw U2 Bw' Dw Uw2 R2 B F' Lw2 D B' Lw' D2 Fw' L' R Bw U2 Rw' Dw' Bw2 R' Uw F' R2 U2 R D' F Uw' F'

*6x6x6*
*1. *3F2 3U 2L' 2R2 2B 3F' 2U L 3U2 2U2 2L' 2D' 2R F 3U 3F' F L' 2L2 2U' 2F F2 2U2 2L 3U' 2U 3F2 2F F' 2D' 2F2 3U 2L 3R2 R 2U2 3R2 2B' 3F' 2F2 F 2D 2U U F' D2 2B' U' R2 2B' 3F2 2R D 2D' 2L2 3R' U 2B 2R' R 2B L 2D 2B2 3F' F2 2R' U 2R' 3U' R' D2 2D2 3U2 2U2 2F2 2D' 2F' U' 2B2
*2. *L 2L2 B D2 3R' 2F2 2R B2 L' F2 L2 3R' 2R2 2U2 B2 R2 B2 3F 3U2 B2 F2 2D 2U L' R' D' L 3U B' 2L' 3R 2R2 2U B 2U L F 3U2 L2 2F2 F2 3U' 2F D' 2R R' 3U B 2D' 2U 2L 2R' 3U 2F' D2 3R2 B' 2B' 3F D2 U R' 3U2 F' D B2 2U2 L2 B 2D2 2F2 L2 2R' U' 3F2 D 2B' 2L 3R2 2F
*3. *L2 F 3R' 2D' 3R2 2D2 3F' 3R' 2D 2L2 U 3R' D2 2D' L' D2 U2 F2 2L2 R D' 2D 2L' F2 L' R2 3F 2R' R' D2 2B' 3R' 2R' R D' F U2 R' B' 3R2 2B2 2D2 3U B' 3R' 2R2 D' 3U2 U2 2F R2 3U2 U B2 2F' 2L2 U2 F2 U 3F 3U F' 2U L2 3F' 3U 3R 2D' 3U' 2L2 3R 2U' F2 D 2D' 2L2 3R 2R D R2
*4. *3F2 2L2 B 3U' L' 2U2 2L' B2 3F2 2R D2 B 2F' 3R' U' B' R 3F2 2L' 3R2 B 3F F 2D' L 2D2 2B' F 3U2 R' 2U2 2L' B2 2L 2D2 3U 2B' 2R2 R 3F R' 3F 2D U' 2B2 F2 2U2 2F2 D' 2D2 3R' B' 2D2 3U 2L 2B' 2L2 3R 2R2 U L' D2 3U 2F2 R 3U' 2B' D' 3U 2L2 3U2 L D' B 2B' 3U' 2F 2R' U 3R2
*5. *F2 D 2U' 3R' 2D' 3U 2L' 2R' D L2 2D 3U' 2R 2U' U2 L' 3R2 2D 3R' U2 2R F 3R 2R R 2F2 D 3U' 2U' 2F2 2U2 3R' U2 B2 2U2 2B2 2L U' 2R F D' 2U' 2L 3R2 R 2U' 2L' R' 3U B R' B L 2R2 B 2D2 3U2 L' 2D U B' F' 2L' D L 3U2 3R 2D' 3U 2L2 B 2B' D 3U 2L' B 2B F L2 F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3B L2 R' 3F' D' 2L' F L 2L 2R2 3U F' 3L 3D 3U2 2R2 2B' 2F' 2D 2B2 3U' 2U' 3L2 3R 2D 2U' 2B2 3F2 F' 3D 3U U2 2L2 U2 2B2 L' 3L' 3U 3R2 R 2B' 3F2 2F2 3L R2 2D2 2R D2 2U' B' 2B 3D' 2U2 3F2 L2 3D2 3U 2U2 F' D2 2D U2 3B' L 3L 3R B' F' 3L2 3R2 R' B 2L 3R' F' 2L2 3B 2R' 3B' 2D 3U2 L2 F2 D2 3D2 B2 3L' B2 2L 3B' 3U2 2L2 3B R F2 2L' 3B 2U' 2B L
*2. *3U2 R D 2D' 3B2 D U' B2 2R' R B F 2L 3R' D' 2F 2U F 3D2 3B2 2F2 L 3L2 2R' 2F F L2 2B 2L' 3D2 3L2 R2 D 2U 3L' 2R F2 3L2 F' 3D' 3B' 2F2 L2 U2 2B D2 U2 2B 3B 2R D 3U U2 L2 2R 3B' 2L2 U' 3R2 2U 3L F2 D2 L' 3R' 3D R F' U2 2F' 2U2 U' 2B' 2F2 U' 2F' 2R' B 2B2 2F2 3U2 2L2 2F' 2R 3F' 3U2 3B' F 3L' 2F R' 3D2 3R B2 3F2 F2 2R2 D 3U2 2R2
*3. *2D2 3D' 2B' L2 2B2 2D2 L' 2L 2D2 3L 2D L D' 2B 2D2 2U' B 2D2 U' 3L' D2 3U' 3F' 2F F' 2D L 2U' 2L 3L' 2B F2 2L' D2 2U2 F' L2 U 2R F' D' 2D 2R' 3F' 3U L2 3F' 2D 3U 2U 2B2 3F' 2F' 2D L2 3F 2F' F2 2L' 2D 2U 2L2 3B' L 3R2 3F' L F' 2L' 3D' 3R 2B 3R R 2B 3F2 2U2 L F' L 2R 2U 3B2 3F U2 2R2 U' 2L D2 L 3U B' F' 3D' L' B2 L' 3R' R' 3D2
*4. *2L2 R' 3D2 2B 2R 3D 2F2 3L2 B D2 3B' 2F U2 3L 3R2 R2 3U F L' 2R D 2D2 3D' 3U 2L 3F2 3D2 3U' F 3L D2 2B' 3F' 2D' F2 L' 3L R B2 2B 2F' 3L 3U2 3B' 3U' L' R U 3F' 2D' 3D' 2L 2B' 2L 2D' 2U2 3F 2L D2 3U' U 3B' 2R' B 2U' L' B' R' 3B2 3F' F' L B' U 3F D 3R' 2U' 3B D' 3F 3D' 3U' U B2 R2 2B2 R B2 3U2 2F 3D2 2R2 D 2B' 3L 3R' 2R 3D2 R'
*5. *3D' 3R 3D2 U 2L' 3B' 2D2 R2 2D' 3L2 3F2 L' 3U 2U' 3F2 L2 U2 2B' 3F D B 2B F2 3R2 3D' 3L 2R' D2 3F2 3R' 2B' 3B L D' 2U2 U2 F2 3R2 R2 2B F2 2D 3B2 L2 R2 2F2 R' F D2 F D 2L' 3U F' 3L D' 3U 3L F' L2 3L' 2R' R' 2B2 F 2D2 2R 2B2 R' 3D' 3R 3B2 R' D L' 2L' R2 2F D 2U 2F' 3U 2U B' L' 2B L D' 2D2 3B 2L 3U2 3R' 2D R2 B R2 2D2 R F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R' U F' R2 U R U F'
*2. *U R' F' U2 R U2 F' U2 F' U'
*3. *U' R2 U' R' F U2 R F' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F' D2 B2 F U B D U' F' L' U R B' D R2 D
*2. *F' R' B F2 R B2 L' D L F' R D F U2 B' R' B' R2 U
*3. *D U' R' B D' U2 F2 L2 B' L' R B2 L' U2 R U2 F'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 Uw' Fw L F' U L2 R' D' Uw B Uw U Rw2 U2 L' Rw R D' L Rw2 R' Fw F2 Uw U F' U B' F2 D' Uw Fw2 Uw' Fw' D' Rw2 Uw2 Fw Uw'
*2. *F' L2 Rw2 D Uw' Fw' Rw2 R Uw2 U' Rw F' U Rw2 B R B Uw2 B2 F' Uw R' B D' Uw' U2 B' F R2 B' Fw' Uw L2 Rw2 R' Uw2 U2 B' F' L'
*3. *Rw2 Fw Rw' Uw Fw F' D U2 F' L' Fw2 D2 L Uw2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' U2 R Fw' Uw B Uw2 U2 Fw F R' U' B2 D' U2 F' Rw' Uw2 U' B' Fw2 F' R Uw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' U2 Lw Uw Lw' Rw R2 Dw2 B2 D' L2 B' F2 R' Uw' Lw2 F' L Rw Dw U' Bw' Dw2 Rw2 R2 Dw' Lw R Fw F D Uw2 Fw Lw' Dw Uw2 Rw F2 D' F' R U' F' L' B' Bw2 U Lw' R2 Bw2 D' U' Rw Uw' L2 D2 Dw' Uw' Rw Bw'
*2. *Fw Lw' R2 D2 R' Bw D2 Dw U' B2 L D' Uw U Bw' F2 Dw B L Rw' B' Dw2 Rw2 D' Dw' R2 U' R2 U B' F2 Uw Lw Rw B2 Bw F Dw Lw B F2 L2 Lw Rw B U2 R2 Uw2 F' U' Lw' Bw2 L Bw2 U2 Bw2 F Lw2 Fw2 D2
*3. *L Lw B Bw Fw F' Lw2 R' Dw2 B2 Uw' Fw' R2 Dw' U F D R' Dw' Bw' F' Lw' Bw' Fw F2 Uw' B2 D2 Dw2 U F Rw2 R' Bw' F Uw2 L' Lw Rw' R2 Dw2 Uw' F' D' Lw2 U' B' Bw F Rw Bw Fw Rw' D2 F2 L' Bw2 Dw' Lw' Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L R 2B' F D2 3U2 2L R' 2F 2U' 2R U' 2B 3R' U2 3R2 2R2 D' 2L 2R' U F' R' 3F 2F' 2R 3F 2F' 2U2 2F2 F2 D' R U2 2L2 2B' 3F' F' 2D' 2U' U B2 3R2 2R2 2D 2B' 2F2 2L2 2U' 3R B2 2F 2R2 B2 L2 3R 2R2 U' 2F L' 2L' 3F2 D2 3U U2 2L' R 3F2 3R2 R2 2B' F2 U' 2L' D2 2R2 B 2U' 2L2 R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' 3U R2 2F' D 3U2 2U' L B' 2R B' R2 2D 2B 2F2 R2 3D' B' 3F2 3R2 D2 3D B2 3F2 3R' 2B 2F 3R' 3B2 2L 2R 3F2 3U' 2R' 3B' 2D2 F 3D B2 2B 3B L' U2 3L' 2D U2 2L' 3F2 F2 3R' 2D' L2 3L 3R2 D' 2L' 3R2 D' 2D 3U2 3L' D 3D 3R2 D2 3D2 2R2 B2 3F' 3U L' 2F' 2U U2 L' R' 2B' 3L' D2 B 3B2 3F2 2F' U' B D' 3D F 3L2 B 2B2 3F' L2 B2 2B' 3B' 3D B2 3D2 3L2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R' D R D2 L D' U2 L' B' D' L B' F2 R F2 L' R2
*2. *F' D B2 F L2 R' F2 L2 D F' D' U' L' F D2 F2 R2
*3. *L' B' D2 U2 B2 R' F2 U2 L2 U' B' L' D2 B' F' D' B2 R2
*4. *D L' F2 D' F D' R B' U' L2 D' L2 F' L B R B2
*5. *L U F2 D' R D U L2 R' B R' U B' U' R2 B' R2 U
*6. *D U' F D2 F U' R2 D2 L' F2 D R' F' D U L2 D' U
*7. *R' F R' U2 F' U' L R' U2 B' D B D2 R2 F L2 B'
*8. *F2 R2 U B D F2 U L F2 R2 F L2 F R2 B2 U' B2
*9. *B2 L2 R' B' F2 L' F R D' L' R B2 D' R B2 D2 U
*10. *F' R2 U F U' F D2 U L F' L' R D B' F2 U F U'
*11. *R2 D2 R U F D U L U' R2 D2 B2 U2 B' F' L2 U F2
*12. *D2 B' F' L' D2 R B2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 B L' D B2 U2
*13. *F2 R U2 F U2 R2 B F' L F R B2 U R' B D2 F2 R'
*14. *L' F U' R' D' U' F' R B U B2 L' U2 R B2 U2 B2
*15. *L U R' U B L D U' F' R D2 L2 B D' U' L R2 D'
*16. *U' R2 F' R2 B' U' F' D' B2 U B' L2 D F2 L' R B
*17. *B2 U R F2 R B U' R' F2 R' D2 U2 R' F2 U L' F' D
*18. *R' D2 U2 F' L U' B' D F D' L2 D2 R' D U2 B2 R U'
*19. *B' D U' R2 F D2 B' F2 L F R F' R2 B' F D' U
*20. *F' U L R' F L' U2 B' D' B R' F L D' F U F R'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 U B U' F L2 U' F2 L2 D' U' R D' R' U2 L' B F
*2. *B L' F2 R B2 F' L R2 D F U' B2 D B' D' B D2
*3. *R U' L2 D' L U2 F' U' R2 U2 L' F' R' F' L R2 U' R' U2
*4. *L B L2 D R F' U' B' F L2 D2 B U B' F U' R' U2
*5. *F' U F D' B' F R' B2 D' B2 D F' D2 F' U B2 D2 U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F D R D2 F2 D' L D2 B F' U2 B2 U L2 R F' U R'
*2. *R F2 L U2 B2 F2 U' R' B2 U R' D' U' L2 B L2 D'
*3. *F D2 F R' F2 R F D F2 L' B U' B2 L' D' L' D2 U2
*4. *B2 L2 F' L R2 U' B' D' F' R' F U2 R2 D2 U2 R D' U2
*5. *R2 B L' R U2 R F2 R2 F L' D B R2 D2 R F L' U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L' B2 D L2 U2 F' D B2 F R2 D' R' U' L B L F'
*2. *U' L D' F2 L' R2 D' R F D' B L' R2 B F R U2
*3. *L' R' B2 F' D B' L2 B2 F D' L' R F' R2 U B2 F'
*4. *D' L' F D L' B2 F' R U R' U R2 B' R2 U2 R U2
*5. *B2 L' R D L F2 D' B L2 R2 B L2 B' L U2 R D2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F L R' D F U R D2 F2 L' R2 D B D' R' F2 R2 U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' F R2 U' F U R2 F'
*3. *B F' R F2 U2 B L' D2 F R' F U' B2 R' B U L' R'
*4. *R Fw2 F2 Uw2 F2 Rw U F D' B2 L Fw' U' Rw R B2 Fw2 L2 R F2 R2 B' Rw' Fw R2 Fw' U Rw Fw U2 F Uw Rw2 B2 Fw U2 B Fw2 F Rw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' U F2 U' F U F' R U'
*3. *U2 R2 B D2 F R' F' D' B F2 U F2 D L F2 D' B' U
*4. *R' B F2 D' F' Uw F2 U Fw Rw2 Fw' F' U F L2 Rw R' B2 Fw F' Uw B' F2 Rw2 D2 L2 Uw U L' Rw' R2 F' R D' Uw2 B2 L' U2 Rw F
*5. *Dw2 R2 D2 Bw2 L2 R' Uw2 Bw2 Uw' Bw F' Lw' D2 U' Lw' Dw' Rw' Fw' Dw B' L' Lw' Rw Fw2 D F' Uw2 L' Rw' R' Uw B2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 D' F' L2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 Dw L Rw' D' L2 F2 Lw' D2 Lw B' Bw D' Uw2 U R D U

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=1,d=-5 / dUdU u=2,d=2 / ddUU u=-5,d=5 / UdUd u=-1,d=1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=3 / UUdd
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=-5 / dUdU u=-2,d=2 / ddUU u=3,d=1 / UdUd u=1,d=5 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-4 / dUUU
*3. *UUdd u=5,d=-1 / dUdU u=1,d=5 / ddUU u=-3,d=-2 / UdUd u=-1,d=3 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-2 / UUdd
*4. *UUdd u=3,d=0 / dUdU u=5,d=4 / ddUU u=0,d=-4 / UdUd u=0,d=2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=3 / dUdU
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=1 / dUdU u=-4,d=3 / ddUU u=-1,d=-4 / UdUd u=2,d=1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=2 / UUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U B' R L R' U' L B L' l' r' b' u'
*2. *B U' L B' L' B R' B' l r
*3. *U B' U' B' L' U B' R B b' u'
*4. *U R' B' U L B U' R' r'
*5. *U' B R' U B' L R L l r' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,5) (-5,4) (0,3) (0,5) (3,0) (0,3) (6,3) (-3,0) (0,1) (5,4) (0,4) (6,2) (6,0) (6,0) (0,2) (0,2) (-5,0) (3,4) (0,0)
*2. *(6,0) (3,-3) (0,3) (1,0) (0,2) (6,0) (3,4) (5,0) (0,4) (0,4) (4,0) (6,0) (-4,2) (0,4) (-4,0) (6,2) (0,5) (6,0)
*3. *(0,2) (-3,-2) (6,0) (0,3) (-3,3) (0,4) (2,5) (-3,4) (0,3) (0,2) (0,1) (6,0) (-4,0) (0,5) (4,4) (3,2) (-1,0)
*4. *(4,2) (0,6) (0,3) (-1,0) (-3,0) (0,4) (4,2) (0,3) (-2,0) (4,5) (4,0) (2,1) (6,2) (0,4) (5,4) (0,1) (6,0)
*5. *(6,6) (6,3) (3,3) (3,3) (-2,3) (0,5) (6,0) (0,5) (-5,0) (0,3) (0,3) (1,3) (0,2) (6,1) (-2,0) (6,0) (4,0) (0,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *F L' B R B L R' F R' L F R' F' L F' L R' L R' B L B R F' B
*2. *F' L' R F R L B' F' L' F' L F R' B' R B F' B' L B L' F R L F
*3. *F L' F' L F' R' F' L' B' R' B' L F B' L' R' B L' B' F R' L' B R L'
*4. *R' F' L' B F' R F R B' L R' F' L F B' F' L B R' L' F' R' L' R F'
*5. *R F' R F' R B L' B L' B L' F' B F B' F L' R' B F' R F R' L' R


----------



## Deluchie (Jun 18, 2011)

*Deluchie*

*2x2:* 7.35, (8.62), (4.74) 4.98, 6.82 = 6.38
*3x3:* 23.03, (20.95), (26.38), 22.03, 25.42 = 23.49
*4x4:* 1:50.59, (1:37.10), 1:46.56, (2:02.63), 1:51.47 = 1:49.54
*Pyraminx:* 14.88, 12.02, (6.34), (15.45), 15.15 = 14.01
*Skewb:* (21.94), 26.09, 23.04, (29.72), 26.29 = 25.14
*2-4 Relay:* = 2:29.54
*3x3 OH:* 1:37.13, (1:39.82), 1:20.85, (39.43), 1:18.49 = 1:25:49

*Sum of the Competition:
*


Spoiler



The 2x2 average was okay pretty lucky 4.74 solve and 4.98 was a good full step guimond!
The 4x4 average was decent except for for the 2:02.63
Pyra first three were lucky but I dotn practice Pyraminx
Skewb was bad I average 21~ 
2-4 was bad like 35 second 3x3 solve I dropped the it popped and 4x4 was bad 
The 39.43 of OH was my first timed LL skip bad solve for me up until the skip


----------



## hjblqz (Jun 18, 2011)

2x2:5.03 (2.52) 5.59 (7.03+) 6.31=5.64
3x3: (10.02) 12.58+ 13.31 10.78 (16.63)=12.22
4x4:1:04.38 55.44 (1:07.55) 57.77 (50.69)=59.20
5x5:1:34.02 1:54.34 (1:32.69) 1:34.66 (2:05.18)=1:41.01


----------



## RubiksNub (Jun 18, 2011)

*2x2*: (5.18) (3.30) 4.52 4.38 3.61 = *4.17*.
*3x3*: (14.86) 16.97 18.12 17.36 (18.37) = *17.48*.
*3x3 BLD*: DNF [4:53.21], DNF [6:27.84], 4:55.79 = *4:55.79*.


----------



## masteranders1 (Jun 18, 2011)

2x2: 4.90, 2.90, 5.78, 5.55, 6.16 = 5.41 avg5

3x3: 17.72, 13.91, 17.93, 15.53, 17.21 = 16.82 avg5

4x4: 1:09.34, 1:12.56, 57.43, 1:03.55, 1:05.96 = 1:06.28 avg5

3x3 OH: 45.69, 28.56, 34.38, 30.25, 35.16 = 33.26 avg5

2-4 relay: 1:37.16


----------



## nccube (Jun 18, 2011)

*2x2:* 2.73, 2.43, 2.99, 3.35, 2.88 = *2.86*


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 18, 2011)

*Cubenovice*

*FMC: 31 HTM*
Again bad luck with the insertion 



Spoiler



U' B D B2 L D' R U2 makes pseudo 2x2x3 *8*
B2 was an insertion with very nice result
define premove R to turn pseudo block into a real block for the rest of the solve

premove R *+1*
U' B D B2 L D' R 2x2x3 minus one move *7+1*
L' U' L U' F2L missing BR edge *11+1*
F D U' R' D' U insert BR edge *17+1*
L' F' U' *. *F U L F' "2-look OLL" leaves 3 corners *24+1*
R undo premove *25*

at *. *insert L' F R' F' L F R F' to cancel 2 moves F-F'

final solution:
U' B D B2 L D' R L' U' L U' F D U' R' D' U L' F' U' L' F R' F' L F R U L F' R = 31 HTM


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 18, 2011)

*FMC: 34 HTM* 


Spoiler



Scramble: F L R' D F U R D2 F2 L' R2 D B D' R' F2 R2 U2
Solution: L2 U D2 F' D R' F' L' F B2 R2 F' D2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F D F' D' F R' B2 R D2 R D2 R' B2 R D2 R' D' (34)

2 2x2x1s and a 2x1x1: L2 U D2 F' D R' 
Double X-cross and 2x1x1: F' L' F B2 R2
Finish F2L: F' D2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F D F' D' F
OLL: R' B2 R D2 R D2 R' B2 R D2 R' D'

Kinda lucky with the PLL skip, and nice blockbuilding. Took about 25 minutes to find, and most of that was only the first 6 moves.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 18, 2011)

2x2: (2.49), 3.13, 2.93, 2.49, (3.91) = 2.85
3x3: 9.00, 10.12, (8.75), (13.12), 11.96 = 10.36
4x4: 52.39, (1:08.22), 44.99, 1:02.26, (42.13) = 53.22 pretty obvious which solves I got POPs on...
OH: 18.84, 18.15, (16.80), 17.80, (19.86) = 18.26


----------



## Erik (Jun 18, 2011)

2: 3.55, 3.14, (3.64), (2.38), 3.31 => 3.33 ok
3: 10.88, (9.06), 10.50, (11.33), 10.05 => 10.48 horrible


----------



## Alan Chang (Jun 18, 2011)

3x3: 17.65, 15.81, 15.97, 20.87, 18.07 = 17.23


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 18, 2011)

_James Ludlow_ 

*2x2* - 7.50 7.39 8.38 6.87 7.18 = *7.36*
*3x3* - 18.12 19.79 20.36 19.55 23.95 = *19.90* 
*4x4* - 1.12.62 1.26.72 1.13.53 1.17.37 1.10.53 = *1.14.51*
*5x5* - 2.12.11 2.30.24 2.05.86 2.09.43 1.59.23 = *2.09.13*
*6x6* - 3.42.58 3.31.20 3.32.42 3.43.38 DNF = *3.39.38* _Comment : op - p op - dnf I messed up centres on l4e.first sub 3.40 for some time. _
*7x7* - 6.07.36 6.11.80 6.06.66 5.53.48 6.24.37 = *6.08.61* _Comment - Oh my days - that was shocking. The next 3 solves that I did had 5.48.34mean. Frustrating - I should have recognised that it needed a quick lubing after the first._
*2x2 BLD* - DNF DNF DNF = *DNF* _Comment - no easy speedblind this week._
*3x3 OH* - 38.60 43.97 39.39 41.35 50.21 = *41.57*
*3x3 FMC* - *51*


Spoiler



U L D' R B' U B
x'y' U L' U2 L U2 L' U' L
U R' U' R U2 R' U' R
U2 F' U' F L U' L'
U2 F' U' F U2 F' U F
U2 L' U' L y' R2 D y R' U R U' R D' y' R2


*2-4 Relay* - *1.45.11*
*2-5 Relay* - *4.13.04*
*Magic* - 1.74 2.67 3.35 1.56 1.52 = *1.99*
*Master Magic* - 2.73 DNF 2.61 2.71 2.61 = *2.68*
*Clock* - 17.25 14.28 15.96 14.68 12.99 = *14.60*
*Megaminx* - 2.16.90 2.14.00 2.28.64 2.17.56 2.13.16 = *2.16.15*
*Pyraminx* - 13.06 23.72 14.64 14.06 16.34 = *15.01*
*Square1* - 1.05.25 50.81 57.08 55.54 52.13 = *54.92*
*Skewb* - 29.16 20.82 19.68 21.38 19.54 = *20.63* _Comment - Apart from the first - they all had the only corner alg I know_


----------



## insane569 (Jun 18, 2011)

*2x2x2*:1-5 - 11.26 11.24 (8.70) (16.57) 15.33 =*12.61*
*3x3x3*:1-5 - 18.15 (17.47) (24.71) 20.51 22.73=*20.46*
*4x4x4*:1-5 - 179.49 (213.90) 180.27 (162.34) 175.11=*2:58.29*
*3x3x3OH*:1-5 - 39.47 (27.97) (42.05) 31.95 32.95=*34.79*
still gotta do BLD and MBLD and relay
edit:3x3x3 *BLD*: 1-DNF-5:49.90 2-7:15.89 3-DNF-5:42.94=*DNF*
off by 2 corners on both DNFs
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 relay*: *3:23.57*
4x4 was faster than usual
EDIT2
*MBLD*: *2/2* *15:57.14*
thats PB but ive only done MBLD twice and both were with 2 cubes


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Jacob's Results:*

really bad this week...

*2x2: 3.01 =* (3.59), (1.81), 2.60, 3.21, 3.21
Comment: :’(
*3x3: 14.07 =* (11.04), 12.17, (18.19), 15.40, 14.65
*4x4: 1:02.52 =* (54.90), 58.92, 1:08.34, (1:10.85), 1:00.30
Comment: Why did my reduction randomly slow down 
*5x5: 2:41.65 =* 2:42.61, 2:40.96, (2:45.02), (2:38.81), 2:41.38
*6x6: 4:53.88 =* 4:58.00, (5:03.24), 4:49.72, 4:53.91, (4:43.26)
*7x7: 8:03.20 =* 8:03.42, 8:01.52, (7:57.21), (8:09.73), 8:04.66

*2x2 BLD:* DNF(15.92), DNS, *13.30+*
Comment: the 1st solve had 2 miss permuted corners. The 2nd solve I didn’t start timer.
*3x3 BLD:* 3:28.04, 4:03.52, 3:35.95
*3x3 Multi BLD: 4/4 = 4 points* in *(15:09.42)* 

*3x3 OH: 24.20 =* 25.61, 25.06, (27.70), (19.80), 21.92
Comment: Kept doing OH the rest of the day and couldn’t get sub-24 
*3x3 WF: 2:59.39 =* 2:56.02, (2:47.05), (3:32.91), 3:03.76, 2:58.39
*3x3 MTS: 49.18 =* 51.72, 46.77, 44.36, 50.72, 50.04
*3x3 FMC: 28 HTM* 


Spoiler



Scramble: F L R' D F U R D2 F2 L' R2 D B D' R' F2 R2 U2
Solution: L U D' L' F D2 B D2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R' U2 B U R U’ R B2 R’ B2 R’B2 R2 B R’

2x2x3: L U D' L' F D2 B D2 (8/8)
F2L: U2 R2 U' R2 U R' U2 (7/15)
EO: B U R U’ R’ B’ 6/21)
ZBLL: B R2 B2 R’ B2 R’B2 R2 B R’ (10/31)

Cancleations: F2L to EO: R’ B’ B R2 = R = -3 moves: 31-3= 28 HTM
PB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (with nothing special ?!?!?)
AND FOUND IN 7 minutes , Couldn't find anything else sub-30 so I wont bother posting them.



*2-4: 1:27.32 * 
*2-5: 4:07.93 * 
Comment: 
*Clock: 16.57 =* (13.98), 16.90, 16.38, 16.44, (18.89)
*Megaminx: 1:29.27 =* 1:32.45, 1:27.04, 1:28.32, (1:42.81), (1:24.05)
*Pyraminx: 7.18 =* (9.05), (5.73), 7.00, 5.40, 8.82
*Sq-1: 45.34 =* (33.53), 49.04, 45.93, (52.44), 41.04
*Skewb: 10.78 =* 9.60, 8.85, 11.47, 17.20, 11.28


----------



## irontwig (Jun 19, 2011)

FMC: 27 moves



Spoiler



U' D L U B D' R U R' B U' F' U B' U' F R U' R' U' L F L' U' F2 R2 F2

U' D L U B D' [2x2x2+2 pairs]

Switch to inverse:

F2 R2 [2x2x3]
F2 U L F' L' [F2L-1]

Switch back to normal:

R U R' U'.R U' R' U' [Leaving three corners]

Insert at dot: U B U' F' U B' U' (Two moves cancel)

I really should have seen that finish from the inverse, but whatever. 10 minute solution or so : )


----------



## Carrot (Jun 19, 2011)

*2x2*: 5.06, 5.93, 7.96+, 6.63, 7,31 = *6.52*
*3x3*: 12.88, 14.18, 11.84, DNF, 21.33 = *16.13*
*4x4*: 1:10.19, 7:02.06, 1:49.81, 1:03.50, 1:02.59 = *1:21.14*
*5x5*: 2:35.90, 2:07.66, 2:20.44, 1:56.28, 2:54.75 = *2:21.33*
*OH*: 18.36, 27.25, 22.98, 21.30, 25.33 = *23.20*
*2-4 relay*: *1:26.05*
*2-5 relay*: *4:32.46*
*Megaminx*: 1:09.97, DNF, 1:04.43, 1:04.25, 1:10.02 = *1:08.14*
*Pyraminx*: DNF, 2.83, 3.80, 4.27, 4.83 = *4.30*


----------



## Guldfisk (Jun 19, 2011)

*2x2*: 5.26, (3.04), 5.51, (7.30), 7.15 = *5.97*
*4x4*: (DNF(1:37.69)), 1:35.62, 1:44.98, 1:28.46, (1:23.83) = *1:36.35*
*5x5*: (2:41.44), 2:50.17, 2:50.56, (DNF(3:07.73)), 2:53.38 = *2:51.37*
*3x3 OH*: 28.15, (31.04), 29.56, 28.05, (25.46) = *28.58*
*2-4 relay*: *2:19.66*
*2-5 relay*: *4:41.77*
*Megaminx*: 1:10.02, 1:13.05, 57.46, 1:05.03, 1:07.52 = *1:07.52*
*Pyraminx*: 8.08, 6.34, 8.63, 6.44, 10.34 = *7.72*


----------



## Brest (Jun 19, 2011)

Brest:

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 26*


Spoiler



Scramble: F L R' D F U R D2 F2 L' R2 D B D' R' F2 R2 U2
Inverse: U2 R2 F2 R D B' D' R2 L F2 D2 R' U' F' D' R L' F'
Solution: U' D L U B D2 L D R2 D' L' D R' U R' U' R U' R' U' F2 U' R' F R' F2

U' : CE pair
D L : 1x2x2
U B D' : 2x2x2

Switch to inverse
premoves (D B' U' L' D' U)
F2 : 1x2x2
R : CE pair
F' R U : 2x2x3 & 1x2x2
F2 : F2L-1
U R U R' U R U' R' : leave 3 corners (just solve edges, so lucky!)

Switch back to normal scramble
U' D L U B D' @
R U R' U' R U' R' U'
F2 U' R' F R' F2
Insert @ (D' L D R2 D' L' D R2)

U' D L U B D' D' L D R2 D' L' D R2 R U R' U' R U' R' U' F2 U' R' F R' F2

This solution flowed very nicely, especially the L3C! I just solved the edges as best I could and it built blocks! =) Usually I try to solve the last 5 edges as best I can to create a "safety", but to have 2 corners solve on the 1st try is sweet.
There are many chances for 8 move insertions in this solution so I'm unsure if there is a better cancellation available.


----------



## irontwig (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice, but oh, man how did I miss that >_>?


----------



## Brest (Jun 19, 2011)

We nearly had the exact same solution! Wow, I've never seen two this close before. It also seems that we leave the exact same 3 corners, but with a solution different by only a few moves. How?.. :confused: I thought that the L3C would be at least slightly different, if not totally different. Shows me I still don't understand this cube thing.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jun 19, 2011)

2x2: 3.90, 5.39, (6.44), 2.84, (2.60) = 4.04

3x3: (12.15), (10.36), 11.11, 11.66, 11.12 = 11.30

4x4: 1:07.39, 1:06.75, 1:03.92, (1:00.22), (1:07.39) = 1:06.02
pathetic
5x5: DNF(1:40.47), 2:12.89, DNF(1:47.67), DNS, = DNF
--||--

6x6: 4:45.69, (4:10.14), 4:43.34, DNS, (DNS)
couldn't stand solving anymore  probably one min slower then i used to be


----------



## square-3 (Jun 19, 2011)

2x2: 8.18 (16.88) 11.33 (5.16) 8.00 => 9.17


----------



## guitardude7241 (Jun 20, 2011)

3x3

Statistics for 06-19-2011 20:17:51

Average: 14.48
Standard Deviation: 0.51
Best Time: 12.60
Worst Time: 16.53
Individual Times:
1.	(16.53)	
2.	(12.60)	
3.	15.06	
4.	14.82	
5.	13.57


----------



## Brute Force (Jun 20, 2011)

3x3x3: 17.16 17.02 14.14 18.37 16.91
5x5x5 1:51.59 2:01.55 2:00.82 1:36.71 1:50.64
7x7x7: 6:21.28 6:43.67 6:32.47 6:12.99 6:13.89
3x3x3 Blindfolded: DNF 1:41.00 DNF
3x3x3 One Handed: 23.41 19.16 34.96 32.91 23.55
3x3x3 Match the scramble: 1:08.99 1:10.11 1:12.23 DNF 1:05.45
Square-1: 36.72 32.84 27.21 29.83 28.91
FMC: 34
BD'B'ULD2LD2F'D2FDFLFRB2L'F2LB2L'F2LF'R'DRFR'F'D'FR


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Jun 20, 2011)

*master magic*: 4.21, 3.69, 10.18, 4.71, 4.18 *= 4.37 *
*FMC: 41*


Spoiler



Y2 B R' U R B2 R' L2 F' L' 9/9
B' U' L' B2 R' B' R2 B 8/17
L U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' F' U F2 11/28
U2 F' U2 F R' F' U' F U F R F2 U2 13/41
 why do i always end up with pll 


*2x2*: 9.45, 6.41, 5.87, 6.43, 6.96 = *6.99* 
*3x3*: 30.44, 24.91, 36.87, 30.26, 28.09 = *29.60*
*2x2 BLD*: 1:44.15, 1:52.97, 1:26.48 = *1:26.48*
*pyraminx*: 29.86, 10.82, 12.64, 8.53, 13.05 = *12.17 *
*skewb*: 27.05, 47.30, 31.80, 29.60, 39.08 = *33.49*


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 20, 2011)

*6x6:* 4:56.46 (5:09.75) 4:34.31 (4:34.29) 4:54.66 => 4:48.48

*7x7:* 7:52.19 7:31.53 (9:26.11) 8:13.27 (7:30.27) => 7:52.33


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 21, 2011)

*2x2:* 2.93, 2.77, 4.65, 3.34, 3.90 = *3.39*
*3x3:* 14.38, 13.27, 14.86, 15.47, 14.97 = *14.74*
*Pyraminx:* 5.41, 5.69, 3.94, 3.65, 5.78 = *5.01*


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 21, 2011)

*2x2*- 3.16, 2.10, 3.27, 2.71, 3.58 = *3.05 *


----------



## Kian (Jun 21, 2011)

2x2x2- 4.84, 2.80, 5.47, 7.16, 5.68 = 5.33
3x3x3- 15.15, 13.68, 20.11, 14.56, 14.96 = 14.89
3x3x3 OH- 22.18, 25.08, 24.88, 31.47, 27.34 = 25.77
Pyraminx- 12.59, 9.91, 13.40, 12.52, 11.96 = 12.36
4x4x4- 56.84, 1:07.71, 55.52, 1:00.72, 55.86 = 57.81


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 21, 2011)

3x3 : 13.81, 10.50, 12.83, 10.85, 9.06 = 11.39
5x5 : 2:07.87, 1:54.16, 1:49.92, 1:43.75, 1:37.98 = 1:49.28
So bad x)
3x3 OH : 20.90, 18.99, 20.94, 23.08, 19.45 = 20.43
4x4 : 47.95, 38.60, 46.40, 41.16, 41.38 = 42.98
X-Cube fun 
3x3 BLD : DNF(1:42.75), DNF(50.50), DNF(1:59.87) = DNF


----------



## Edam (Jun 21, 2011)

*3x3* (13.08),15.06,14.22,15.85,(17.14) = *15.04*


----------



## Henrik (Jun 21, 2011)

Henrik

3x3 Feet: (39.81), 41.33, 44.38, (50.96), 49.36 => 45.02 sec.
Another sub-40  All solves NL


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 21, 2011)

2x2: 2.83, 2.17, 3.37, 2.32, 1.85 = 2.44
3x3: 9.79, 7.79, 12.06, 9.93, 9.39 = 9.71
4x4: 47.61, 40.56, 43.01, 50.84, 46.39 = 45.67
5x5: 1:29.66, 1:36.90, 1:27.32, 1:29.12, 1:24.77 = 1:28.70
6x6: 2:51.67, 2:34.61, 2:38.94, 3:08.30, 2:37.15 = 2:42.59
7x7:
2x2 BLD: 9.91+, 7.86+, 6.27 = 6.27
3x3 BLD:
4x4 BLD:
5x5 BLD:
Multi BLD:
3x3 OH: 19.02, 19.27, 18.46, 19.76, 21.81 = 19.35
3x3 WF:
2-4 relay: 52.79
2-5 relay: 2:34.37
Clock:
Megaminx: 49.75, 47.04, 1:00.56, 45.52, 43.35 = 47.44
Pyraminx: 4.18, 5.28, 5.16, 4.07, 4.86 = 4.73
Square-1: 22.18, 15.19, 18.00, 22.91, 18.67 = 19.62


----------



## Jakube (Jun 21, 2011)

*2x2x2:* (6.21), 7.00, 7.43, (13.16), 9.07 =*7.83*
*3x3x3:* 20.39, (16.94), 21.57, 20.15, (22.19) = *20.70*
*4x4x4:* 1:21.16, (1:41.84), 1:21.72, 1:20.07, (1:10.59) = *1:20.98*
*5x5x5:* 2:39.93, (2:33.10), 2:48.78, 2:47.11, (3:08.42) = *2:45.27*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 33.41, 35.54, 27.70 = *27.70*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 1:32.14, 1:29.44, DNF(1:39.86) = *1:29.44*
_Quite nice solves. _
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* 8:00.29, DNS, DNS = *8:00.29*
*5x5x5 Blindfolded:* DNF(20:00.27), DNF(22:39.28), DNS = *DNF*
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 11/11 in 49:17.24* (33:25.07)
_Yes!!!, finally after two months of practice a new PB. _
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 41.00, (34.20), 38.59, (44.14), 36.59 = *38.73*
*PyraMinx:* DNF(15.54), 8.39, 15.68, 14.98, 14.18 = *14.95*


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 22, 2011)

*FMC: 25 moves* U' R2 F' R B R' F R D L D' F' L F' R2 F' L' U F U' F' U L' U2 L


Spoiler



Scramble: F L R' D F U R D2 F2 L' R2 D B D' R' F2 R2 U2

2x2x2: U' R' . B D L D' (6) R' is extra move to force easy 2x2x3
F2L-1: F' L F' R2 F' L' (12)
Leave 3 corners: U F U' F' U L' U2 L (20) Think of this as orienting 2 edges, then inserting the last F2L pair while creating the LL block
Insert R' F' R B R' F R B' at . to cancel 3 moves.
Nice solve


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 23, 2011)

*2x2BLD:* DNF [32.15, 12], DNF [40.65, 11], 54.62 [ 25] = *54.62* Pah .
*3x3BLD:* 1:32.23 [ 37], 2:28.06 [ 1:07], DNF [1:46.41, 42] = *1:32.23* ok
The third DNF was just forgetting to untwist corners.
*4x4BLD:* 8:18.85 [ 4:18], DNF [9:14.58, 5:03], 7:38.20 [ 4:10] = *7:38.20* ok
*5x5BLD:* 15:40 [ 9:13], DNF [20:14, 11:28], DNF [21:07, 12:20] = *15:40* good
Normally the fastest solves are the dnf:s but this time the fastest was the best and successful.
It felt like total control all the solve through. (It felt that way the third solve too ... )
*6x6BLD:* DNF [34:45, 18:28] = *DNF* 2 -obliques and 5 +obliques.
As far as I understand stemming from one error (I solved -o instead of +o one comm.)
Rather fast so all in all a pretty good solve.
*7x7BLD:* DNF [1:17:52, 41:56] = *DNF* 
A pity, only 3 outer edges wrong. But I don't understand how those particular edges can be
unsolved, they were not adjacent in the cycles (close but not adjacent).
Bad time and slow memo but still close.
*Multi:* *10/10 = 10* in 54:02 [38:30] *PB*
I finally did it, 16:th time I try 10 cubes !! Easy scrambles with not many twists and flips.

Done bld:
*4x4BLD:* DNF [7:15.11, 3:52], 8:30.16 [ 5:03], 7:25.72 [ 4:00], DNF [7:48.16, 4:11], DNF [7:09.15, 2:35] = *DNF*
Did all five without pause. The last one could have been super  iff.

Speed ))
*3x3:* 39.71, 45.87, 42.48, DNF , 41.12 = *43.16*
(the DNF i did R instead of G so the cube was not solved)

@Chris: as you ask, my 5BLD PB is 13:49 (so last weeks close 12:49 would have been huge PB).


----------



## okayama (Jun 23, 2011)

All results done in Shinkansen were DNF :fp
Next week I will submit my results from Scotland.

*7x7x7*: 8:07.60, 8:14.04, (7:29.53), (8:41.93), 7:48.54 = 8:03.39
No improving 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF [3:38.80],
1st: Off by 3 edges (done in Shinkansen)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [15:58.56],
1st: Off by 2 centers and 3 corners (done in Shinkansen)

*3x3x3 With Feet*: (3:11.28), (2:31.93), 2:51.97, 3:01.77, 3:03.81 = 2:59.18

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: DNF (done in Shinkansen)


Spoiler



Scramble: F L R' D F U R D2 F2 L' R2 D B D' R' F2 R2 U2

My try:

(For inverse scramble)

c/e pair: F2
1st square: D' R'
2nd square: D' F' D2
2x2x2 block: U2 B2 R'
2x2x3 block: B' U' B
F2L minus 1 slot: U2

After 1-hour I found:

(Switch to normal)
Pre-scramble: B' U B R B2 U2 D2 F D R D F2

Tripod: U F U' F' U2
All but 3 c/e pairs: L F L' F'
Pair 3-cycle: L' U r2 U' L U r2 U'
Correction: B' U B R B2 U2 D2 F D R D F2 (29 HTM)


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 23, 2011)

*3x3x3BLD:* 1:28.43 1:12.06 DNF
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF DNF 5:24.77
*5x5x5BLD:* 11:46.10 14:24.60 DNF

Done BLD

*3x3x3:* 1:54.53 (1:09.70) 1:27.83 1:33.59 (DNF) = 1:38.65
*4x4x4:* 5:09.14 5:44.60 DNF DNF DNF = DNF
*5x5x5:* DNF 16:17.27 11:32.66 12:13.97 DNF = DNF

Switching to a new cube for 4BLD, and it's surprisingly harder than I would have thought. I find that I am pulling extra faces when I shouldn't sometimes, and I'm also making silly, stupid mistakes with my cycling during the solves as well. Gotta keep at it, I can tell my new 4x4s are going to be good, but they still need to break in and I still need to get used to them. Needless to say I plan on doing a lot of 4BLD in the next couple weeks to adjust.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 23, 2011)

3x3: (33.74), 31.78, (23.58), 33.36, 28.10=*31.08*


----------



## emolover (Jun 24, 2011)

*2x2*: 3.90
4.13, 3.72, 5.45, 3.86, 2.89
Woot!
*3x3*: 16.58
16.12, 16.56, 22.52, 16.58, 16.59
Funny how the times that counted were all so close.
*OH*: 49.84 
48.17, 47.91, 53.70, 53.43, 39.69
Better then I did in Ohio!
*4x4*: 1:25.78 
1:21.02, 1:31.50, 1:27.37, 1:24.56, 1:25.40
Good!
[/B]*5x5*: 2:26.25
2:29.90, 2:26.92, 2:26.77, 2:25.06, 2:18.41
Mehh...
*Megaminx*: 2:06
2:01.75, 2:04.06, 2:12.18, 1:46.04, 2:23.64
Ok average considering that last week I got 30 higher.
*Pyraminx*: 7.59
11.19, 7.40, 7.35, 7.31, 8.01
Suckz...
*Clock*: 15.02 
15.37, 15.50, 17.52, 14.18, 13.69
Ok but should have been better.
*Square 1*: 1:05.16
1:09.80, 1:19.19, 1:08.29, 56.49, 57.39
Mehh...


----------



## dimwmuni (Jun 24, 2011)

*2x2x2* 7.37, 5.53, 7.35, 4.88, 4.37 = 5.92
*3x3x3* 14.50, 14.65, 16.75, 16.40, 17.48 = 15.93
*4x4x4* 1:07.88, 1:15.86, 1:23.28, 1:13.03,1:08.07 = 1:12.32
*5x5x5* 2:16.38, 2:18.43, 2:07.39, 1:57.99,2:11.56 = 2:11.78
*6x6x6* 4:33.02, 4:30.82, 4:14.65, 4:27.51,4:41.46 = 4:30.45
*7x7x7* 6:52.99, 7:06.16, 7:40.29, 7:09.92,6:58.38 = 7:04.82
*2x2x2 BLD* 33.39, 37.45, 51.25 = 33.39
*3x3x3 BLD* DNF(3:25.24), 2:39.50, 2:23.51 = 2:23.51
*4x4x4 BLD* DNF(23:42.61), DNF(25:01.35), DNF(18:13.04) = DNF
*3x3x3 Multi BLD* 2/2 8:53.16
*3x3x3 OH* 29.26, 38.50, 27.58, 30.13, 31.00 = 30.13
*3x3x3 FMC* 47 HTM


Spoiler



U’ R’ U F2 R’ U F’ x’ 
R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R’ y z
R U’ F2 U’ R’ F R U’ 
R2 U R’ U R U’ R’U’ R’ F R F’ y
R U R U R U R U’ R’ U’ R2 F


*2-4* 1:45.41
*2-5* 3:39.84
*Magic* 1.71, 1.66, 3.61,2.16, 1.77 = 1.88 
*Master Magic* 6.55, 11.25, 6.80, 5.66, 23.90 = 8.20
*Megaminx* 1:07.97, 1:23.72, 1:21.91, 1:12.57,1:15.93 = 1:16.80
*Pyraminx* 10.03, 13.48, 11.75, 14.12, 12.49 = 12.57


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 24, 2011)

*2x2:* (11.85), 7.19, 7.17, 8.05, (6.63) = *7.47* 
*3x3:* 14.77, (12.17), (20.25), 15.23, 18.53 = *16.18*
*4x4:* 1:12.45, 1:13.71, (49.39), (1:19.50), 1:18.52 = *1:14.89*
*5x5:* 2:33.79, 2:28.62, 2:39.96, (2:17.75), (3:18.71) = *2:34.12*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:29.71*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *4:16.69*
*3x3 OH:* 28.88, 42.40, (46.54), (26.41), 29.46 = *33.58*
*Pyraminx:* (11.18), 11.57, 15.02, 13.78, (15.47) = *13.45*

*2x2 BLD:* 13.82, 24.83, 25.00 = *13.82* 
*3x3 BLD:* 1:02.14, 1:00.33, 1:00.86 = *1:00.33*
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
_Comment: FML, next week WILL be better._
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 17/20 (52:11.55)= *14 points*


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 24, 2011)

2x2x2: (5.08) - 6.09 - 6.59 - 7.10 - (8.23) = 6.59 
3x3x3: (21.94) - 20.73 - (18.74) - 19.33 - 18.96 = 19.67 (Yeah, sub-20!)
4x4x4: 1:24.02 - 1:28.85 - 1:24.40 - (1:28.93) - (1:23.93) = 1:25.76
5x5x5: 3:20.26 - 3:20.56 - 3:21.34 - (3:28.56) - (3:19.97) = 3:20.72
2BLD: DNF - DNF - DNF = DNF (Not happy about this  )
3BLD: 8:10.26 - DNF - DNF = 8:10.26
MBLD: 0/2 (20:00.00) 
3x3x3OH: 47.47 - (49.99) - 44.47 - 45.11 - (43.91) = 45.68
3x3x3MTS: 1:25.76 - 1:23.35 - (1:28.79) - (1:21.45) - 1:24.45 = 1:24.52
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 2:13.38
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 5:56.83
Magic: (1.62) - (1.29) - 1.40 - 1.38 - 1.42 = 1.40
Clock: 27.76 - (29.46) - (26.94) - 27.83 - 27.31 = 27.63 
MegaMinx: 1:54.45 - (1:59.29) - 1:54.03 - 1:55.57 - (1:53.34) = 1:54.68 
PyraMinx: 9.90 - 10.81 - (9.38) - 10.49 - (11.52) = 10.40
Skewb: 7.89, 7.77, 7.79, (7.68), (7.98) = 7.84 (lol consistent  )
FMC: DNF (  )


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 24, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> *5x5BLD:* 15:40 [ 9:13], DNF [20:14, 11:28], DNF [21:07, 12:20] = *15:40* good
> Normally the fastest solves are the dnf:s but this time the fastest was the best and successful.
> It felt like total control all the solve through. (It felt that way the third solve too ... )



Nice one Mats!



MatsBergsten said:


> *7x7BLD:* DNF [1:17:52, 41:56] = *DNF*
> A pity, only 3 outer edges wrong. But I don't understand how those particular edges can be
> unsolved, they were not adjacent in the cycles (close but not adjacent).
> Bad time and slow memo but still close.



Mats, did you try my DNF reconstruction method to find the [X] permutation you actually executed? This method is _especially_ powerful for use on wings. Since wings don't have any orientation, then 90% of the time the method makes it crystal clear what your error was by actually showing it to you directly. If you haven't used it before I can explain it in a PM, it's _much_ easier to use than I feel my posts on it have led people to believe.



MatsBergsten said:


> @Chris: as you ask, my 5BLD PB is 13:49 (so last weeks close 12:49 would have been huge PB).


 
Nice one Mats! I know it was a DNF, but congrats on having such a fast time! It's still showing you the direction your times are moving! I hope you get a sub-13 success soon!



Zane_C said:


> *4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
> *5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
> _Comment: FML, next week WILL be better._


 
Zane, don't stress! Any practice is good practice! You're SO gonna rock big cubes BLD next week!  I know DNF streaks suck, I've been there too. Just remember that with every DNF solve you're improving your future accuracy (and speed!) :tu


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 24, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> *3x3 Multi BLD:* 17/20 (52:11.55)= *14 points*


I know you DNF:ed 4BLD & 5BLD, but this Multi effort is *astounding* and
must be a consolation. You did 20 cubes faster that I did 10! I hope you get
20/20 in a real comp some day soon  .

@Chris, thanks. Yes, I think it is good that I'm still making progress. And seeing
you still making big leaps forward in spite of having done bld-solving about twice
as long time (not _solving time_) as I have makes it possible that I can continue
to better myself. And that's what counts even if I cannot keep pace with all youngsters.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 24, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 9.43, 8.19, 6.83, 6.34, 6.96 = *7.33*
*3x3x3:* 22.69, 22.13, 27.96, 23.84, 20.53 = *22.89*
*4x4x4:* 1:35.84 [OP], 1:22.72, 1:28.59 [OP], 1:42.80 [OP], 1:21.28 [P] = *1:29.05*
*5x5x5:* 2:39.77, 2:35.05, 2:19.58, 2:29.33, 2:53.09 = *2:34.72*
*6x6x6:* 5:34.55, 5:06.14, 5:22.97 [P], 4:59.90, 5:26.57 [O] = *5:18.56*
*7x7x7:* 7:46.73, 7:19.72, 6:42.97, 7:54.64, 6:40.49 = *7:16.47*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 20.43, 25.14, 21.34 = *20.43*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:23.22, 1:36.57, 1:22.87 = *1:22.87*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 6:38.23 [3:32], DNF [9:20.41, 4:13], 8:12.07 [4:00] = *6:38.23*
Comment: Second one off by 3 centers; recalled wrong last piece.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [18:01.61, 7:37], DNF [17:01.60, 8:48], DNF [15:08.70, 8:17] = *DNF*
Comment: Wow, that was horrible. First one off by 3 wings - memorized C instead of D, so did the same piece twice. Second one off by 4 wings, 3 + centers, and 7 X centers - seemed like my worst solve in ages - I didn't even bother to try to figure out what went wrong because it was so depressing. Third one off by just 2 + centers - I forgot to do the last pair, but somehow one of those pieces had swapped with my original buffer piece, so I made some other mistake somewhere too; I retraced the solve and got it right that time, so I don't know what I did wrong.
*6x6x6 BLD:* *36:10.77* [18:53]
Comment: I'm sad that I missed all 3 5x5x5s, but at least this helps make up for it. It was slow, though - I notice it was about 2 minutes slower than Mats' attempt. Mats, you're getting fast!
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [47:41.17, 24:12]
Comment: Ugh - I hate when they come out like this. Off by 4 corners (off by a U'), 8 outer wings, 8 inner wings, 4 outer + centers, 4 inner + centers, 4 outer X centers, 3 inner X centers, 4 right obliques, *6*(oops) left obliques, and 4 central edges. So basically, I made two mistakes - I forgot a U' turn while finishing corners, and I messed up two obliques. Too bad - my memorization felt so good on this one!
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *9/12 = 6 points, 51:37.81* [36:09]
Comment: After Ohio, I decided 11 is just too few, so I decided to start going for 12. The time was great! Maybe I could even handle 13 now. Ninth cube off by an M turn and 4 edges - I messed up the parity algorithm. Tenth cube off by 3 edges. Eleventh cube had 2 corners twisted. All told, a really good attempt.
*3x3x3 OH:* 59.53, 34.78, 39.58, 46.72, 41.44 = *42.58*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:28.25, 2:47.16, 2:11.55, 1:38.83, 2:12.19 = *2:17.33*
Comment: I just can't crack the 2 minute barrier on a hard floor. Fourth solve was a PLL skip.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:25.68, 1:26.05, 1:12.30, 1:22.91, 1:30.40 = *1:24.88*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *37 moves*


Spoiler



U' D' B' R B U2 F2 R B2 U' B2 U2 L2 D L D' L' D' B D B' F U' F' B2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 L' U L' U L2 U

2x2x2: U' D' B' R B U2 F2 R
2x2x3: B2 U' B2
add premoves (U2 L2 U), then 3x cross: U2
switch to inverse scramble:
4th pair: U L U' L . U' F U F'
pseudo OLL: B D' B' D L D L' D' L2
insert at .: F2 U' B2 U F2 U' B2 U
U' U cancel after .

Comment: Too much work for such a poor result.


*2-4 relay:* *2:14.59*
*2-5 relay:* *5:00.75* [P]
*Magic:* 10.02, 9.66, 12.55, 9.28, 9.27 = *9.65*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course.
*Master Magic:* 4.59, 3.81, 3.25, 4.19, 3.59 = *3.86*
*Clock:* 2:26.63 [0:33], 16.11, 18.84, 14.16, 17.46 = *17.47*
*MegaMinx:* DNF [39:45.27, 22:31], 2:46.99, 2:52.37, 2:47.19, 2:38.07 = *2:48.85*
Comment: BLD solve off by 3 corners twisted (memorized, but accidentally forgot to do them) and 2 edges flipped (correctly saw CE when memorizing, but for some reason memorized CD instead).
*Pyraminx:* 1:51.13, 16.55, 13.25, 11.90, 12.96 = *14.25*
*Square-1:* DNF [8:16.58, 5:33], 37.36, 45.40, 45.44 [P], 52.13 [P] = *47.65*
Comment: Bad all around. BLD solve was case IA; I got two images in the matrix out of order and wound up with 4 edges wrong.
*Skewb:* DNF [3:23.35, 1:40], 23.68, 30.86, 23.36, 15.88 = *25.97*
Comment: Bad all around here too. BLD solve off by 4 corners - I forgot to do the initial twist, but I also forgot I was going to do that when memorizing centers, so the centers came out correct.

@Mats: I know what you mean about keeping pace with the youngsters. I was feeling pretty good about my 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 BLD times about 6 months ago, but now I know I'm still terribly slow. I keep hoping I can have a nice improvement spurt like the one Chris had recently which pulled him away from me again, just as I was about to catch up.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 25, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Zane, don't stress! Any practice is good practice! You're SO gonna rock big cubes BLD next week!  I know DNF streaks suck, I've been there too. Just remember that with every DNF solve you're improving your future accuracy (and speed!) :tu


I like it how you bring out the positive side of DNFs, thanks. 

I've noticed that a common cause of my DNFs is incorrectly memorising the centers. So for the upcoming solves I'm going to pay more attention to the centers and start reviewing the actual cycles, rather than just the memo. (I probably should've got into this routine a while ago.) 



MatsBergsten said:


> I know you DNF:ed 4BLD & 5BLD, but this Multi effort is *astounding* and
> must be a consolation. You did 20 cubes faster that I did 10! I hope you get
> 20/20 in a real comp some day soon  .


Thanks Mats, I was very happy with the time. Congratulations on your multi PB!


----------



## jorgeskm (Jun 25, 2011)

*2x2x2*: 3.84, 2.89, 5.68, 3.54, 3.09 = *3.49*
*3x3x3*: 13.54, 15.31, 9.42 (PLL skip) , 13.84, 10.35 (PLL skip ) = *12.58*
*4x4x4*: 1:14.55, 1:02.93, 1:09.07, 1:02.18, 58.66 = *1:04.63*
*5x5x5*: 2:37.11, 3:10.89, 2:46.95, 2:38.41, 2:28.69 = *2:40.82*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 1:37.41, 2:39.03, DNF(2:30.76) = *1:37.41*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: *1:24.64*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: *4:12.95*
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 4:12.95, 31.74, 28.74, 25.51, 32.41, 26.13 = *28.87*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF(34.30), 58.29, DNF(1:06.63) = 58.29


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 25, 2011)

*3x3x3*: 18.25, 17.99, (22.22), 18.12, (16.26) = *18.12*
*5x5x5*: 2:06:24, (1:52.54), 1:59.56, (2:19.99), 1:59.01 = *2:01.60*
*6x6x6*: (3:32.18), 3:46.43, 3:42.02, (3:57.06), 3:35.53 = *3:41.33*
*4x4x4 BLD*: DNF(20:49.26[10]), DNS, DNS = *DNF*
_1: 8 edges, not sure why
Too busy to find time for the others_


----------



## guusrs (Jun 25, 2011)

FMC: 29


Spoiler



U' F D L' B D' F2 D B' D' F2 D' L B D B D B2 R D R' D' F R' F2 D U2 R F' 
on inverse scamble with pre-moves [F' U]
2x2x3: F R' U2 D' F2 R F'
leaving 3 corners: D R D' R' B2 D' B' D' B' L' * D2 L D' (20+2)
pre-moves correction F' U (22)
at * insert D'F2 D B D'F2 D B'



sub 30 again but so many other nice solutions this week!
Congratz to all


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 26, 2011)

Preliminary results, congratulations Jacob, Mike & Simon

*2x2x2*(27)

 2.44 SimonWestlund
 2.85 Yes, We Can!
 2.87 nccube
 3.01 Jaysammey777
 3.05 cuber952
 3.33 Erik
 3.39 rickcube
 3.48 cuberkid10
 3.49 jorgeskm
 3.90 emolover
 4.04 oskarasbrink
 4.17 RubiksNub
 5.33 Kian
 5.41 masteranders1
 5.64 hjblqz
 5.92 dimwmuni
 5.97 Guldfisk
 6.36 Odder
 6.38 Deluchie
 6.59 MaeLSTRoM
 6.60 manyhobbyfreak
 7.33 Mike Hughey
 7.36 James Ludlow
 7.47 Zane_C
 7.83 Jakube
 9.17 square-3
 12.61 insane569
*3x3x3 *(31)

 9.70 SimonWestlund
 10.36 Yes, We Can!
 10.48 Erik
 11.30 oskarasbrink
 11.39 Hyprul 9-ty2
 12.17 cuberkid10
 12.22 hjblqz
 12.58 jorgeskm
 14.07 Jaysammey777
 14.74 rickcube
 14.89 Kian
 15.04 Edam
 15.93 dimwmuni
 16.13 Odder
 16.18 Zane_C
 16.57 emolover
 16.82 masteranders1
 17.03 Brute Force
 17.23 Alan Chang
 17.48 RubiksNub
 18.12 Keroma12
 19.67 MaeLSTRoM
 19.90 James Ludlow
 20.46 insane569
 20.70 Jakube
 22.89 Mike Hughey
 23.49 Deluchie
 29.60 manyhobbyfreak
 31.08 kprox1994
 43.16 MatsBergsten
 1:38.65 cmhardw
*4x4x4*(23)

 42.98 Hyprul 9-ty2
 45.67 SimonWestlund
 53.21 Yes, We Can!
 57.81 Kian
 59.20 hjblqz
 1:00.81 cuberkid10
 1:02.52 Jaysammey777
 1:04.73 jorgeskm
 1:06.02 oskarasbrink
 1:06.28 masteranders1
 1:13.74 dimwmuni
 1:14.51 James Ludlow
 1:14.89 Zane_C
 1:20.98 Jakube
 1:21.17 Odder
 1:25.76 MaeLSTRoM
 1:25.78 emolover
 1:29.05 Mike Hughey
 1:36.35 Guldfisk
 1:49.54 Deluchie
 2:58.29 insane569
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(19)

 1:28.70 SimonWestlund
 1:41.01 hjblqz
 1:49.28 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:54.35 Brute Force
 2:01.60 Keroma12
 2:09.13 James Ludlow
 2:11.85 dimwmuni
 2:21.33 Odder
 2:26.25 emolover
 2:34.12 Zane_C
 2:34.72 Mike Hughey
 2:40.82 jorgeskm
 2:41.65 Jaysammey777
 2:45.27 Jakube
 2:49.36 cuberkid10
 2:51.37 Guldfisk
 3:20.72 MaeLSTRoM
  DNF cmhardw
 DNF oskarasbrink
*6x6x6*(8)

 2:42.59 SimonWestlund
 3:39.46 James Ludlow
 3:41.33 Keroma12
 4:29.59 dimwmuni
 4:48.48 Evan Liu
 4:53.88 Jaysammey777
 5:18.56 Mike Hughey
 DNF oskarasbrink
*7x7x7*(7)

 6:08.61 James Ludlow
 6:22.55 Brute Force
 7:06.97 dimwmuni
 7:16.47 Mike Hughey
 7:52.33 Evan Liu
 8:03.20 Jaysammey777
 8:03.39 okayama
*3x3 one handed*(20)

 18.26 Yes, We Can!
 19.35 SimonWestlund
 20.43 Hyprul 9-ty2
 23.20 Odder
 24.20 Jaysammey777
 25.77 Kian
 26.62 Brute Force
 28.59 Guldfisk
 28.87 jorgeskm
 30.13 dimwmuni
 32.83 cuberkid10
 33.26 masteranders1
 33.58 Zane_C
 34.79 insane569
 38.73 Jakube
 41.57 James Ludlow
 42.58 Mike Hughey
 45.68 MaeLSTRoM
 49.84 emolover
 1:25.49 Deluchie
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 45.02 Henrik
 2:17.33 Mike Hughey
 2:59.18 okayama
 2:59.39 Jaysammey777
 3:09.19 cuberkid10
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 6.27 SimonWestlund
 13.30 Jaysammey777
 13.82 Zane_C
 20.43 Mike Hughey
 27.70 Jakube
 33.39 dimwmuni
 50.92 cuberkid10
 54.62 MatsBergsten
 58.29 jorgeskm
 1:26.48 manyhobbyfreak
 DNF MaeLSTRoM
 DNF James Ludlow
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(13)

 1:00.33 Zane_C
 1:12.06 cmhardw
 1:22.87 Mike Hughey
 1:29.44 Jakube
 1:32.23 MatsBergsten
 1:37.41 jorgeskm
 1:41.00 Brute Force
 2:23.51 dimwmuni
 3:28.04 Jaysammey777
 4:55.79 RubiksNub
 8:10.26 MaeLSTRoM
 DNF okayama
 DNF Hyprul 9-ty2
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 5:24.77 cmhardw
 6:38.23 Mike Hughey
 7:38.20 MatsBergsten
 8:00.29 Jakube
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF dimwmuni
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

11:46.10 cmhardw
15:40.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF Jakube
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

36:10.77 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

17/20 (52:11)  Zane_C
11/11 (49:17)  Jakube
10/10 (54:02)  MatsBergsten
9/12 (51:37)  Mike Hughey
4/4 (15:09)  Jaysammey777
2/2 ( 8:53)  dimwmuni
2/2 (15:57)  insane569
0/2 (20:00)  MaeLSTRoM
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 49.18 Jaysammey777
 1:10.44 Brute Force
 1:10.49 cuberkid10
 1:24.52 MaeLSTRoM
 1:24.88 Mike Hughey
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 52.79 SimonWestlund
 1:20.96 cuberkid10
 1:24.64 jorgeskm
 1:26.05 Odder
 1:27.32 Jaysammey777
 1:29.71 Zane_C
 1:37.16 masteranders1
 1:45.11 James Ludlow
 1:45.41 dimwmuni
 2:13.38 MaeLSTRoM
 2:14.59 Mike Hughey
 2:19.66 Guldfisk
 2:29.54 Deluchie
 3:23.57 insane569
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:34.37 SimonWestlund
 3:39.84 dimwmuni
 3:48.38 cuberkid10
 4:07.93 Jaysammey777
 4:12.95 jorgeskm
 4:13.04 James Ludlow
 4:16.69 Zane_C
 4:32.46 Odder
 4:41.77 Guldfisk
 5:00.75 Mike Hughey
 5:56.83 MaeLSTRoM
*Magic*(5)

 1.40 MaeLSTRoM
 1.53 cuberkid10
 1.79 dimwmuni
 1.99 James Ludlow
 9.65 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(4)

 2.68 James Ludlow
 3.86 Mike Hughey
 4.37 manyhobbyfreak
 8.20 dimwmuni
*Skewb*(7)

 7.82 MaeLSTRoM
 10.78 Jaysammey777
 16.20 cuberkid10
 20.63 James Ludlow
 25.14 Deluchie
 25.97 Mike Hughey
 33.49 manyhobbyfreak
*Clock*(5)

 14.97 James Ludlow
 15.02 emolover
 16.57 Jaysammey777
 17.47 Mike Hughey
 27.63 MaeLSTRoM
*Pyraminx*(16)

 4.30 Odder
 4.73 SimonWestlund
 5.01 rickcube
 7.18 Jaysammey777
 7.59 emolover
 7.72 Guldfisk
 9.64 cuberkid10
 10.40 MaeLSTRoM
 12.17 manyhobbyfreak
 12.36 Kian
 12.57 dimwmuni
 13.46 Zane_C
 14.02 Deluchie
 14.25 Mike Hughey
 14.95 Jakube
 15.01 James Ludlow
*Megaminx*(10)

 47.44 SimonWestlund
 1:07.52 Guldfisk
 1:08.14 Odder
 1:17.09 dimwmuni
 1:29.27 Jaysammey777
 1:54.68 MaeLSTRoM
 2:06.00 emolover
 2:16.15 James Ludlow
 2:48.85 Mike Hughey
 DNF emolover
*Square-1*(7)

 19.62 SimonWestlund
 30.53 Brute Force
 37.74 cuberkid10
 45.34 Jaysammey777
 47.66 Mike Hughey
 54.92 James Ludlow
 1:05.16 emolover
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(14)

25 kinch2002
26 Brest
27 irontwig
28 Jaysammey777
29 guusrs
31 Cubenovice
34 Brute Force
34 RCTACameron
37 Mike Hughey
41 manyhobbyfreak
47 dimwmuni
51 James Ludlow
DNF  MaeLSTRoM
DNF  okayama

*Contest results*

266 Jaysammey777
249 Mike Hughey
237 SimonWestlund
208 dimwmuni
194 Zane_C
177 cuberkid10
161 James Ludlow
141 jorgeskm
136 MaeLSTRoM
134 Odder
124 Jakube
117 Brute Force
112 MatsBergsten
110 Yes, We Can!
107 Hyprul 9-ty2
102 emolover
93 Kian
89 hjblqz
85 Guldfisk
82 oskarasbrink
75 masteranders1
64 rickcube
60 cmhardw
56 Erik
52 manyhobbyfreak
47 Keroma12
46 Deluchie
44 insane569
42 RubiksNub
33 okayama
27 nccube
25 cuber952
24 kinch2002
23 Brest
23 Edam
22 irontwig
20 Evan Liu
20 guusrs
19 Cubenovice
18 RCTACameron
16 Alan Chang
9 Henrik
6 kprox1994
4 square-3


----------



## Brest (Jun 26, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> *FMC: 34 HTM*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Hi Cam,

I really like your start, very nice. It would be interesting to see if switching to the inverse after the 1st 6 moves would find something sweet.

The OLL you ended with is a 9 move corner cycle, very similar to the A perm:

R2 F2 R B2 R' F2 R B2 R

Basically an A perm with two double turns, in this case the two B2s instead of B then B'.
Of course there are inverses and mirrors too.

This would drop 2 moves from your solution.

L2 U D2 F' D R' 
F' L' F B2 R2
F' D2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F D F' D' F
R2 F2 R B2 R' F2 R B2 R
D
(32)

Of course, as there are 3 corners left you could sticker the cubies and look for a commutator insertion:

L2 U D2 F' D R' 
F' L' [LBL',F'] F B2 R2
F' D2 F2 D2 F2 D2 
F D F' D' F D
=
L2 U D2 F' D R' 
F' B L' F' L B' L' F2 B2 R2
F' D2 F2 D2 F2 D2 
F D F' D' F D
(28)

I hope this helps!


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 26, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> @Mats: I know what you mean about keeping pace with the youngsters. I was feeling pretty good about my 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 BLD times about 6 months ago, but now I know I'm still terribly slow. I keep hoping I can have a nice improvement spurt like the one Chris had recently which pulled him away from me again, just as I was about to catch up.


 
Mike, you should of course always feel good about your progress! Don't think of your times as slow, this can begin to create a mental block for improvement. I'm not trying to preach, I consider you a much more well versed BLD cuber than I am (I only do cubes BLD, and you do EVERYTHING BLD  ). Mike, whenever I try to give you a pointer for BLD cubing I always feel a bit like a page trying to advise the knight on how to joust. However, if there's one thing I've learned in cubing it's to never tell yourself anything negative about your solving or your times. If you say it, you will begin to believe it, and this will create a mental block that you will later have to overcome.

I know Ville, Aron, Zane, Bill, Feliks are faster/better than I am at big cubes BLD. Mike, you and Mats both have beaten me on solves in past competitions as well! Even knowing people are faster than me doesn't change that fact that I think I am AWESOME  I don't mean that in the arrogant "I'm better than you" (the general "you") sense. I mean it in the sense that I know I am good at what I do, and that I know I will continue to improve.

Remember, you're not racing Ville, or Aron, or Bill, or Mats, or me, or Feliks, or anybody else. You're racing yourself from last week, yourself from a month ago, yourself from a year ago, yourself from 2 years ago. At least that's how I like to view it. Your times are not slow, your times are AWESOME! Don't ever say anything different.

[/soap box] and sorry if that comes across as preachy. I think you're awesome Mike!  :tu


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 26, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> I know Ville, Aron, Zane, Bill, Feliks are faster/better than I am at big cubes BLD.


I don't want to let this comment slide. I'll just say that, someone who may get faster times doesn't necessarily make them better. 

Seriously, you got a 5BLD average of 12! And a very fast average too.


----------



## Deluchie (Jun 26, 2011)

Um, I my times weren't included in the results 

Here they are: 2x2: 7.35, (8.62), (4.74) 4.98, 6.82 = 6.38
3x3: 23.03, (20.95), (26.38), 22.03, 25.42 = 23.49
4x4: 1:50.59, (1:37.10), 1:46.56, (2:02.63), 1:51.47 = 1:49.54
Pyraminx: 14.88, 12.02, (6.34), (15.45), 15.15 = 14.01
Skewb: (21.94), 26.09, 23.04, (29.72), 26.29 = 25.14
2-4 Relay: = 2:29.54
3x3 OH: 1:37.13, (1:39.82), 1:20.85, (39.43), 1:18.49 = 1:25:49

Please tell me why so I can change it in the future!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 26, 2011)

Deluchie said:


> Um, I my times weren't included in the results
> 
> EDIT: Sorry for the double post.



You did nothing wrong, you just happened to have post #2 which sometimes 
does not work. Entirely my fault, sorry . Your results are included now .

As for the double post you can Edit one of them and in Edit mode Delete it.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 26, 2011)

Pending Arnaud, I won a few events this week. 

Most happy, with the fact I edged Keroma - I have been chasing him for weeks now.


----------



## emolover (Jun 26, 2011)

You didnt put me in for 5x5 and you DNF me for Megaminx.



emolover said:


> *5x5*: 2:26.25
> 2:29.90, 2:26.92, 2:26.77, 2:25.06, 2:18.41
> Mehh...
> *Megaminx*: 2:06
> ...


----------



## emolover (Jun 26, 2011)

You didnt put me in for 5x5 and you DNF me for Megaminx.



emolover said:


> *5x5*: 2:26.25
> 2:29.90, 2:26.92, 2:26.77, 2:25.06, 2:18.41
> Mehh...
> *Megaminx*: 2:06
> ...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 26, 2011)

*2x2:* 3.55, 2.94, 3.34, 3.55, 3.94= *3.48*
*3x3:* 14.29, 13.35, 12.77, 10.38, 9.24= *12.17*
*4x4:* 58.82, 1:01.05, 1:03.37, 1:01.77, 59.62= *1:00.81*
*5x5:* 2:55.97, 2:43.46, 2:27.16, 2:51.95, 2:52.66= *2:49.36*
*Magic:* 1.49, 1.56, 1.44, 1.53, 2.65= *1.53*
*OH:* 33.29, 31.07, 38.10, 34.14, 26.43= *32.83*
*MTS:* 1:10.48, 1:15.75, 1:05.24, 1:02.38, 1:25.14= *1:10.49*
*WF:* 2:50.87, 3:47.46, 2:29.31, 5:34.04, 2:49.25= *3:09.19*
*Pyraminx:* 9.02, 10.07, 5.77, 9.82, 10.21= *9.64*
*Square-1: * 38.27, 36.64, 45.57, 38.32, 34.49= *37.74*
*Skewb:* 21.14, 16.75, 16.94, 14.90, 13.79= *16.20*
*2+3+4:* *1:20.96*
*2+3+4+5:* *3:48.38*
*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 50.92= *50.92*

Sorry for late results. :3


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 27, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> Pending Arnaud, I won a few events this week.
> 
> Most happy, with the fact I edged Keroma - I have been chasing him for weeks now.


 
Congrats. I'll try and make sure it never happens again.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 27, 2011)

Keroma12 said:


> Congrats. I'll try and make sure it never happens again.


 
I got another good one in week26 too. Shame I can't do it in the 6x6thread.


----------



## Deluchie (Jun 27, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> You did nothing wrong, you just happened to have post #2 which sometimes
> does not work. Entirely my fault, sorry . Your results are included now .
> 
> As for the double post you can Edit one of them and in Edit mode Delete it.



Thank you, I didn't know that it was possible to do that!


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 16, 2011)

*2x2x2: *7.27 6.71 (15.02) 7.44 (6.43) = *7.14*
*3x3x3: *21.52 (17.83) 26.55 (37.93) 23.33 = *23.80*
*4x4x4: *1:06.40 (1:05.22) 1:09.99 1:09.77 (1:13.55) = *1:08.72*
*5x5x5: *(2:11.56) (1:57.27) 2:01.72 1:58.03 1:58.80 = *1:59.52*
*6x6x6: *4:27.46 (4:53.90) (3:48.56) 4:17.25 4:41.33 = *4:28.68*
*7x7x7: *(7:05.80) 6:33.52 6:34.50 6:58.84 (6:02.56) = *6:42.29*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *(1:02.75) DNF DNF = *1:02.75*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *(4:10.09) DNF DNF = *4:10.09*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *(46.38) (35.21) 41.18 39.21 41.53 = *40.64*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *(53.88) 1:12.00 1:02.11 (1:28.90) 1:01.09 = *1:05.07* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:52.33 = *1:52.33*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *3:56.78 = *3:56.78*
*Magic: *(1.59) 1.61 (3.31) 2.19 1.71 = *1.84*
*Master Magic: *4.61 4.50 (4.31) 4.77 (6.11) = *4.63*
*Clock: *19.40 18.02 (15.47) 17.31 (19.59) = *18.24*
*MegaMinx: *3:06.18 2:42.97 (2:36.68) (3:06.75) 2:57.15 = *2:55.43*
*Pyraminx: *(16.78) 16.02 (12.99) 14.96 13.74 = *14.91*
*Square-1: *58.00 1:04.94 (54.83) (1:12.34) 1:06.44 = *1:03.13*


----------



## cubernya (Jul 16, 2011)

Why is a mod posting in a 3 week old thread...


----------

